# radar detector mirror mount



## grandpawmoses (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a mirror mount for an Escort detector for my 2013 535i. Blendmount has a model that they say will be available at the end of January.
Has anyone tried the Rogue mount?
http://rogueradarmount.com/index.html
It's considerably cheaper.
David


----------



## jamie75 (Jul 7, 2012)

just ordered mine for my e60

10% discount link

Link Here


----------

